# wood flashlights



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Several years ago, I posted a 'Project' that was 'Wood flashlight'. Many LJ's have queried me on the project.

Well, yesterday I was in my local Home Depot and found they are now again selling the same flashlights at 8 ea for $9.99.
If you are wanting to try making these easy-to-make flashlight, now is the time.

I will offer to give a tutorial on 'How to Make Wood Flashlight' if anyone wishes.

Ira


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I just checked out the ones you made in the past. Cool idea. I see all kinds of possibilities of wood choices that would be pretty neat. It sort of looks like you covered it pretty well in your project posting. Are there any secrets you didn't cover there?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I saw WallMart has 8 flashlights for 9.99 also.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Rustfever, guess you found a real bargain with those flashlight kits.

I remember when pen turning vendors sold flashlight kits similar style to the LED PSI kit, and other vendors sell today. Don't remember if had button click or not. Non-LED and cost much less but quality was an issue, so never tried making them. Know lot of vendors discontinued selling them but guess they are back.

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKPLI3XX_INS.pdf

WoodCraft currently out of stock but Lee Valley has similar style of what Rustfever posted but look at the cost of them.

https://www.woodcraft.com/media/W1siZiIsIjIwMTcvMDMvMDYvMjMvMjYvNDEvODE5LzE1Nzg5NS5GbGFzaGxpZ2h0X0tpdF9JbnN0cnVjdGlvbnMucGRmIl1d/157895.Flashlight%20Kit%20Instructions.pdf?sha=f6dd26c865a244e9
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,250,43243,50237&p=70971


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rust- http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62183 link to your project-Very nice work.

And thanks to others for the links and comments.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

BTW, if you don't want an 8 pack, Harbor freight has a similar flashlight, probably made by the same company, that they sell for $2, which is frequently on one of their free coupons and they also sell a pair of them for $3. I've gotten several of them using their free coupons (never buy anything at HF without a 20% & a free item coupon).


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Please show us how you made them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Please show us how you made them.
> 
> - Redoak49


+1


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I saw this post by Rustfever and thought the flashlights were a great idea for stocking stuffers. In Canada, Home Depot sells a 6 pack of the flashlight with two headlamps for $15.

I wanted to try to cover all the metal, so I turned a cap for the end that still allows the end cap to be removed to replace batteries. These are certainly not artistic or high end turnings, but they will make fun stuffers.

Thankfully, this walnut looks much better in person than in my terrible picture.

Tks much for the great idea, Rustfever.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Looks great!
I too, have just obtained a few HD flashlight that I will turn as per my original post. I, however, only turn the sleeve, and not the cap. I glue the sleeve to the flashlight so as to be able to remove the battery access cap. I believe the flashlight I have use a sleeve that is 2.990" in length and then fit properly.

Caution #1. Be sure you get flashlight that are 0.975"/ 0.980" OD. This will allow you to drill a 1" D hole before you install on the lathe. My Forsner 1"D bit will drill a hole that is 0.996". I then use epoxy to attach the wood sleeve to the flashlight.

Caution #2. Some flashlights sold by HD are 1.020" D and will not fit within the hole drilled by a 1"D Forsner bit.

Caution #3. Wipe flashlight down with alcohol to remove all traces of oil/contaminants that may be on those flashlights before using CA or epoxy.

These are really neat gifts. A friend who received one from me a few years ago, was recently lamenting the demise of his flashlight. Guess what he will recieve from me this Christmas?


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

Pictures? Please.

Ken


----------

